# Passed NREMT now what?



## Dondo (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok heres my situation, just want to know if im doing this right.  I took my NREMT-B yesterday, and passed.   I live in Texas, when i put my NR application in i also put my state cert application in.  Since i hadnt taken the test yet it didnt ask me for any more information.  I was just woundering does anyone know if now that i passed do I have to send something to the state or does the NR automaticly send my passing grade to the state?  I looked all over the states site, but it just sends me in circles.


----------



## bstone (Dec 21, 2007)

NREMT=confusion.

Welcome to the game. Give a call to your state EMS board. Be prepared to be confused. Very confused.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay, once again it has nothing to do with the NREMT, but rather your state. Again, NREMT is only a testing center, and has *nothing* to do with your state certification/license process. 

NREMT automatically sends results to states that require NREMT. That is as far and is the *only* responsibility they have to the state. 

Have you contacted your certification or licensing agency (State) yet? They are the *only* ones that clarify any problems in regards to your certification and license within a state. Like Bstone described, you may get confused upon their discretion... I doubt it, if it is a simple question.

This should had been taught and well discussed within your education and training program. Unfortunately, it appears either of the majority of instructors are failing to address or students are not listening. 

Good luck !
R/r 911


----------



## thowle (Dec 21, 2007)

As Ridryder911 and bstone said, NREMT can be confusing at times.

From my experience, in Kentucky and with the NREMT it worked as follows (of course, you will have had already completed the majority of the steps).

*Pre-Testing Process*
1. Register an account on NREMT.org
2. Create an application, and pay your fee
3. Complete practical skills testing
 - a. Send verification to state, and then NREMT
 - b. Verify application status on NREMT
4. Instructor must submit "completion" notice of course
5. NREMT issues an ATT notice (authroized to test)
6. Accept, and activate the ATT from NREMT
7. Schedule (online) a testing block from NREMT and PearsonVue
8. Arrive ~20 minutes early to the PersonVue center to test
9. Complete the test, and wait for online confirmation of pass/fail

*Post-Testing Process*
1. Receive NREMT certification in the mail (individual cert)
2. NREMT mails score status to the state board of EMS
3. State board of EMS issues a certification (if applicable based on NREMT)
4. You receive the certification from the state, post-NREMT certification

*Note:*
In some cases, it may now work this way -- but this is how it works in Kentucky and probably most other states as well.

The NREMT sends confirmation of passing the NREMT test to the state board of EMS, upon receiving confirmation the state will look through all of your paperwork to ensure it is "in-order", and then if so; the state board of EMS will issue a certification card with your state EMT number, and mail it along with a wall certificate, and other information.

You will receive the NREMT certification and package prior to receiving your state certification.

If you are confused totally about the process, contact your state board of EMS directly -- just don't call them or e-mail them too much, might hinder your chances of prompt responses


----------



## Dondo (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you so much Thowle, This is exactly what i needed.  I found the information to anwser my question about 20 minutes after my original post, but its great to see that someone could confirm it.


----------



## thowle (Dec 21, 2007)

No problem Dondo,  good luck with your future career in EMS.


----------

